# Honda 5.5hp what motor oil is best?



## automaticman (Apr 12, 2011)

'Got a Troy Built with a Honda 5.5 hp mptor. Can I use automitive oil like Castrol 10W30, or 4 stroke 10W30 small engine oil?


----------



## bushwackr (Apr 12, 2011)

I would use what ever oil is avaliable. It is all pretty good nowadays. I have to say tho my personal choice in rotella 10w30. Its a buck or more a quart but it still has the zinc in it like the oil in the old days. It seem to me the engines dont get as hot. Just my .02


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 12, 2011)

See the owner's manual for recommended viscosity. There is no reason to use a small engine specific oil. Seriously, there is a place for fancy oil like synthetic oil in an air cooled motorcycle but you can use any commercial automotive engine oil of the right viscosity and API rating for your Honda. 

You will be fine with super-tech oil from walmart. 

Most people don't even change oil in the small engines.


----------



## roostersgt (Apr 12, 2011)

I've got one on my Troybuilt log splitter and it says 10-30wt.
Steve


----------



## hickslawns (Apr 12, 2011)

I would go online to Honda's website and check it out. Some of the small engines require straight 30W.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 13, 2011)

Been running the 10-30 synthetic from these guys in a couple of Hondas. 

Rebadged Valvoline full synth. and meets all specs for warranty.

Starts better in the cold and dosn't seem to get as watery in the heat as quick as plain old dino.

AutoParts2020 :: Parts Master Motor Oil Parts Master Full Synthetic Motor Oil

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Walt41 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think factors such as age and what the motor is on play a role in your choice here, if we are talking log splitter and it is a used one, I would go with a premium synthetic like royal purple for the first change to see how bad the internals are, it will turn brown quicker if it it is dirty or you have significant blowby.


----------



## corrupt (Apr 13, 2011)

Highbeam said:


> Most people don't even change oil in the small engines.



For this reason I would go a full synthetic and forget about it for a few years.


----------



## conrad (Apr 13, 2011)

I just put Castrol 10W-30 full synthetic in the Honda 5.5 on my splitter this past weekend. 18.5 ozs I believe.


----------



## automaticman (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I was told not to use automotive 10W30 but to use only small engine 10W30. Is auto. oil OK to use?


----------



## ray benson (Apr 13, 2011)

page 7
http://engines.honda.com/pdf/manuals/31ZH7600.pdf


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 14, 2011)

automaticman said:


> Thanks for your input. I was told not to use automotive 10W30 but to use only small engine 10W30. Is auto. oil OK to use?


 

As long as the oil meets the rating listed in the manual, and most will.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wooddog 066 (Apr 24, 2011)

get what ya pay for but go with full synthetic Amsoil small engine oil 10w-30 protect it and be done proofs in the puddin!!!!:msp_smile:


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 24, 2011)

As others have stated, I like the idea of following the manual's suggestion. This is an example of what you'll find in the manual for a newer small engine:


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 24, 2011)

something to think about is adding lucas oil stabilizer.. we used this for years now ,and i have had trucks come in *out *of oil and still wont blow up...i had a van 1997 e 350 come in with engine knock, was getting new engine..
installed lucas oil treatment, drained it and run it in the back lot for two hours full throttle ( brick on pedal) would not blow! ended up driving it 20 miles to our other shop with out oil in it, still didn't blow..made me a believer....


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 24, 2011)

wooddog 066 said:


> get what ya pay for but go with full synthetic Amsoil small engine oil 10w-30 protect it and be done proofs in the puddin!!!!:msp_smile:


 
I use this also.While any of the oils discussed will work I believe this is the best. The only problem is that my carb will probably crap out from E10 long before anything else on the motor.


----------



## Charly (Apr 24, 2011)

automaticman said:


> 'Got a Troy Built with a Honda 5.5 hp mptor. Can I use automitive oil like Castrol 10W30, or 4 stroke 10W30 small engine oil?


 Amsoil small engine oil. I had a supersplit log splitter that was 20 years old with the original 3 hp briggs that still ran fine, that had amsoil it's whole life. Had valve guide wear on the exhaust, but still ran fine all day long. Do yourself a favor, you'll get to see for your self. Change it once a year and forget it. Your talking less than 2 quarts of oil.


----------



## Charly (Apr 24, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> I use this also.While any of the oils discussed will work I believe this is the best. The only problem is that my carb will probably crap out from E10 long before anything else on the motor.


 Run Seafoam, simple to do, done and no problems with fuel lines , etc. Plus cleans the carbon from your valves , piston top, etc. Fuel stays good for a year or two. Works, done, move on. See for yourself and then come back and post next year.


----------



## wooddog 066 (Apr 25, 2011)

I AGREE Totally!!!!!Seafoam and amsoil "Peace of mind IMO"


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 25, 2011)

Charly said:


> Run Seafoam, simple to do, done and no problems with fuel lines , etc. Plus cleans the carbon from your valves , piston top, etc. Fuel stays good for a year or two. Works, done, move on. See for yourself and then come back and post next year.


 
How does Seafoam work? Do you dump it in the fuel tank or spray in the carb?


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 25, 2011)

You can dump seafoam in the tank. That's one way the instructions say to use it. I've also dumped it into the intake manifold of a running engine until it stalled. You CAN run it in the engine oil too but I wouldn't do that. This has little to do with the original question though.

"Small engine" oil is a gimmick. Engine oil what you want. Engine oil that meets the requirement of your small engine. There will be an API sepc somewhere with an SJ or SF that you need to make sure exists on the engine oil of your choice.


----------



## Brushwacker (Apr 25, 2011)

On a good air cooled engine is well worth spending the few dollars for good oil. Usually have a tougher job for what they are then cars and other water cooled engines and depend a much larger % more on the oil for heat protection then water cooled. If your burning or leaking much oil and just trying to get a bit more from an old engine before its fully trash then I'd use some cheaper stuff. I don't think much myself of walmart oil other then using the bar lube in winter when its cheap.


----------



## John D (Apr 25, 2011)

Break it in on sae 30 unless its going to been under freezing temps. Once you have a few hours on it,go ahead and switch to a synthetic oil if you want.Using anything less than sae 30 in hot weather will likely result in some oil useage,especially whenever run hard .


----------



## Frank Boyer (Apr 26, 2011)

The temp chart from the Honda manual showed 10-30 to around 90f. I run 15-40 Rotela/Delo in everything, except 2 strokes. It has worked for many decades without an engine failure.


----------



## roanokejim (Apr 26, 2011)

20 Rotela for me is the best. I really like to run it.


----------



## Charly (Apr 26, 2011)

wooddog 066 said:


> get what ya pay for but go with full synthetic Amsoil small engine oil 10w-30 protect it and be done proofs in the puddin!!!!:msp_smile:


 I'll second that!!


----------

